
Inferring Status and Competence from Signals of Nonconformity (2013) [pdf] - 001sky
http://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Publication%20Files/The%20Red%20Sneakers%20Effect%202014_4657b733-84f0-4ed6-a441-d401bbbac19d.pdf
======
jiggy2011
So, if you're sitting around writing code then make sure you're the best
dressed person in the room. Then on the way to the boardroom for an IPO
meeting change into the sweat pants and hoodie.

~~~
asogi
The problem with overdressing (as an engineer) is that outside visitors will
assume that you're not an engineer.

~~~
Swizec
You can overdress in a way that still makes it super obvious you're not being
"dressy". Unconventional accessories are always a good pick.

Like, you can be wearing the nicest of tuxedo pants with the nicest of button-
down shirts, but adding just the right hat or scarf magically turns it into a
casual outfit.

~~~
csq
I have to say, this advice sounds a bit unsound.

"Unconventional accessories are always a good pick" is playing with fire, as
is recommending tuxedo pants, a button down, and a hat or scarf.

Have you seen what nerds do when told it's okay to wear hats?

~~~
SyneRyder
Agreed. As someone who wears a fedora regularly (actually a black Akubra
Hampton), it gets a very different reaction depending on the context. I've
been stopped on the street once by someone who said "Cool hat! So you're a
Bronie right?" You don't want that.

But when I'm travelling overseas, it gets a much more positive and inquisitive
reaction. Many times people have used the hat as an ice-breaker to start an
interesting conversation with me. And if you're the only person with a hat in
a group, it can be helpful branding so people recognize & remember you.

~~~
dllthomas
Interesting. My experience in the US has very much been the latter. What do
you typically wear with it? I definitely think it says different things with
slacks and a sport coat then jeans and a hoodie.

------
thuuuomas
"Everything rich people do is correct!"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGPjUyVtTQw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGPjUyVtTQw)

------
ww520
That's why sometimes wearing a suit and tie to a customer meeting to do
technical presentation loses creditability.

------
trhway
obligatory on nonconformity, status and dressing in particular - "Office
Space"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BjGA7Qs75g](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BjGA7Qs75g)

------
dsr_
Yes, and that's one of the reasons why I used to have very long hair (I'm
male) and now shave my head. The status marker is a visible sign that I am
comfortable in my position, and further that I am comfortable enough with my
abilities that I don't think it will be an impediment to getting another job.

(Another reason was that I liked having long hair, and the few months when I
was short-haired before shaving made me unhappy.)

------
h1karu
same phenomena can be observed in gangsta rap:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15z3MU3Zel8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15z3MU3Zel8)

peace up, a-town down

------
jksmith
white linen suit, blue t shirt, brutinis with no socks, golang

------
michaelochurch
2013: the academy discovers peacocking.

(If that sounds snarky, most principles of "Game" apply to business. In fact,
part of what makes Game so creepy is that it's men applying sales tactics to
the early stages of romantic relationships, where that transactional mentality
shouldn't apply. Most nerds would do well to develop "work Game".)

~~~
rayiner
I find it creepy in the opposite direction. Whenever I meet an over-aggressive
networker I feel he's trying to pick me up.

------
jgalt212
This is all well and good, but sometimes people dressed like jackasses
actually are jackasses.

~~~
bra-ket
so true, especially dudes wearing shorts and sandals on every.single.occasion,
or the turtleneck people

